# Teknősök



## angelvictory (2007 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!
Még ilyen témát a Canadahun nem láttam, gondoltam nyitok egyet. Két ékszerteknős gazdija vagyok, az egyik Mitike, aki 15 cm, sárgafülű ékszerteki, fiú. A másik Babyke aki még nagyon pici, 3 cm. A nagyról tudok betenni képet :

Üdv: Angelvictory


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 30)

Szia!

Látom én vagyok az első hozzászólód. )
Nekem is voltak ékszerteknőseim régebben, az egyik Béla volt, a másik Steffi. Pár centisen kerültek hozzám, iszonyú édik voltak. Mindig azzal szórakoztak, hogy a fűtéscsövet zörgették az akvárium oldalához döngetve. Persze éjszakánként.. A tieidnek is vannak fura szokásai?


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 13)

Nekem is vannak pirosfülü ékszertekösök, 35 évesek, párban vannak, sok tojást tojtak az évek alatt. A teknös ragadozó /dög evö/ de mi halat adunk nekik és szeretik a piros paradicsomot és a fötkeménytojást, héjastól adom oda nekik. a pirosfülü elég agressziv állat azért nem lehet a szabadba engedni mert a magyar védett mocsári teknösöket ki irtja. /a sárga fülü nem annyira agressziv, de az nem birja a hideg vizet mint a pirosfülü. Nagyon okos állat ,az én tecim már ismeri a hangomat fiogyel és kiskanállal is eszik ,mint a babák. Mi nagyon szeretjül Őket és semmi pénzért nem válnánk meg Tölük!! Ha orvoshoz visszük /tüdö gyulladásuk volt , nem volt olcsó a kezeléls/ annyira féltek az orvostól hogy teljesen összepisilték a rendelö sztalt. Streszt kaptak. De meg gyógyultak.A tecikkel kapcsolatban minden kérdésre válaszolok, értek hozzájuk


----------



## angelvictory (2007 Szeptember 23)

sbevi írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Látom én vagyok az első hozzászólód. )
> Nekem is voltak ékszerteknőseim régebben, az egyik Béla volt, a másik Steffi. Pár centisen kerültek hozzám, iszonyú édik voltak. Mindig azzal szórakoztak, hogy a fűtéscsövet zörgették az akvárium oldalához döngetve. Persze éjszakánként.. A tieidnek is vannak fura szokásai?


 
De még milyenek!! a nagyobbik a fenekét állandóan a vizforgatóhoz dörzsöli, ezzel olyan nagy lármát okozva  nagyon vicces  egyébként jól tudnak ám nőni.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Nekünk akváriumba van egy teknősünk. Ubulnak hívják. Ki lehet tenni kerti tóba ? Nem fogja megdrimbolni a növényeket és az aranyhalakat?


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

szia ungu!
Nem javaslom, hogy kitedd! El követtem én is ezt a hibát.Amikor kiköltöztünk bérházból kertesbe, én is kitettem a piros fülü ékszerteknősömet a kerti tóba. Egy ideig megvolt, figyelgettem, de egyszercsak eltünt, megszökött, vagy isten tudja mi történt vele! Amúgy szerintem a kisebb halakat megenné.


----------



## bgsf (2007 Október 20)

nekem két ékszerteknősöm van. az egyik 23 cm a másik 17cm. ne rakj közéjük kicsit, mert megeszik! én így jártam! elég agresszivak, és nem tűrnek meg más egyedet, mint amit megszoktak. ha sűrűn eeteted az sem jó, heti három elég! friss víz, napfény, kaja heti 3X! akkor bőségesen! friss hús, máj és natúr párizsi jót tesz nekik, időnként saláta levél!

szóval a teknősöknek mindent szabad adni! a víz tisztaságára ügyelni kell! ha az nem tiszta, akkor szemgyulladás, stb... 14 éve vannak meg a teknőseim! még élnek! harapnak! kisebb vérfürdő a takarításnál!


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Október 20)

A párizsit nem ajánlanám teknősnek, ugyanis az nem natúr. Ilyen kaja mellett előbb utóbb megpuhl a páncéljuk, begyullad a szemük. A lényeg , hogy a halat is csontosan kell adni nekik, vagy a hús néha calcium foszfátba beforgatni, hogy legyen mioből építeni a páncélt.


----------



## ritusbeybe (2007 Október 23)

Sziasztok!! Nekem is van egy ekszerteknosom nagyon szeressuk!!! Miota nalunk van alig nott valamit pedig elmult lassan egy eve es mindent adunk enni foleg halat es hust de amugy mindent megeszik :salatat ,szalamit, neki valo szaritott halat es fove vagy akar nyersen hust! kepet sajna nem tudok kuldeni de jo lenne!!!


----------



## hegike1 (2007 Október 31)

Nekünk egy Ernőke nevű teknősünk volt (ékszerteknős)
Nagyon szerettem, de egy idő után annyira megnőtt, hogy már senki nem szívesen fogta meg, olyan erősen kaparászott a lábaival. Barátainknak adtuk, most náluk éldegél nagy szeretetben.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 31)

Mi a párommal most készülünk családtaggá tenni két tekit...angyalkámnak hála sok segítséget is kaptam a nevelésükről  És már egy hatalmas akváriumot is örököltem a Barátnőmtől Dr.Bubó és Balambér II. részére 
Eddig nekünk csak a kis prémes állatokkal volt szerencsénk, kíváncsi vagyok, hogy a tekikkel hogyan boldogulunk majd


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 8)

*angyalkám*

 Sok kedves hozzászolást hallottam a teknösbékákról, mi 36 éve nevelünk egy párt. 1kg. a sulyuk, halat adunk nekik /semmi parizer/ és föt tojást héjastól, itt küldöm a képüket. Nagyon okosak és kedvesek, sajnos nevük nics csak mint tecik szerepelnek a családi szótárban , de erre is hallgatnak.


----------



## vikikusz8 (2007 November 12)

nekem van egy túltáplált tekim...nagyon aranyos, és brutálisan tudja szétmarcangolni az élő halat...Fifinek hívják...és igazi Arc


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 13)

*angyalkám*

A teknösöknek nem szabad parizert vagyehez hasonló felvágottat adni, mert beteg lesz töle,. A Természetes tápláléka a hal!! de egyszer egyszer lehet adni nekik marhahust vagy disznóhust /pár falatot/ a csirke más isjó nekik. Csak nyersen eszik a hust /nem Fözve!!/ a Keménytojás nagyon fontos nekik. Nem a használt viztöl lesz gyulladt a szeme hanem a hiánybetegségtől! Jó Teknöstartást!


----------



## Griffi (2007 November 15)

Az én teknősöm Flótás.


----------



## Griffi (2007 November 15)

Én halat és tápot szoktam adni neki


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 16)

A táp is jó teknösöknek de én tul drágának tartottam, inkább hallal etetem, a maradékot a mélyhütöbe teszem igy hónapokig eláll.


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 November 20)

Sziasztok nekem is volt egy pirosfulu ekszerteknosom megorokoltem a baratnomtol de akkor mar 9 eves volt nalam meg 9 elt. Vettunk neki tarsat agyonverte. Ha valaki bedugta a kezet annyi volt neki.
Ha azt akarjatok, hogy a pancelja szep egeszseges legyen erdemes ujszulott egeret vagy patkanyt adni neki idonkent. Sok a csontja ebbol kifolyolag a kalcium benne. Barmilyen hullokkel foglalkozo allatkereskedesben lehet venni tobbnyire meg kell rendelni hetente egyszer vagy ketszer szoktak kapni az uzletek de hamar el is szokott fogyni. Kigyot szoktak meg etetni vele. Ezt is le lehet fagyasztani mint a halat. A salata is nagyon egeszseges nekik a pirosfulu viszon nem nagyon kedveli. 
Egyebkent a mienk is szerette csakpkodni a vizmelegitot egyszer amikor nagon begurult a vizmelegitore, mergeben raharapott. Had ne mondjam, hogy a 220-at magaba vezette. Amikor hazaertem lattam fura pozicioban van megijedtem, hogy beteg. Amikor be akartam nyulni, hogy kivegyem rajottem mi a baja nagyon hamar.
Azota nincs teknosunk mert napokig sirtam utanna da azert nagyon szeretem oket.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 27)

Sajnálom szegény teköcöt hogy ilyen szomoru vége lett , de a pirosfülö teknöcöket nem kell melegiteni /Ők birják a szobahömérsékletet/ ,lehet azért volt olyan agressziv a békád mert nem megfelelöen bántatok vele. Mi a tecinkel nagyon seretetteljesen bánunk velük és nagyon kedves állatok. Még sohasem haraptak megsenkit, 35 év alatt. Egeret nem adunk nekik, csak halat!


----------



## Finee.18 (2007 December 24)

jééé...nekem is volt egy ékszerteknősöm


----------



## aquino (2008 Február 19)

Nekem is van egy - nagyobb, kb. 20 cm - ékszerteknősöm. Most először "hibernáltuk" télire, és izgatottan várjuk, nem lesz-e valami baja...


----------



## l.angi95 (2008 Április 16)

Hogyan lehet megkülönböztetni hogy a teknős fiú vagy lány?Azt tudom,hogy a haspáncéljáról,de hogy?Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## los (2008 Április 20)

Sziasztok.

Ebben a témában ha jól láttam még senki sem írt szárazföldi teknősről.
Nekem egy görög teknősöm van. 2,5 éves ,a neve Joseph.


----------



## los (2008 Április 20)

Ha valaki tudna segíteni:A görög teki kizárólag növényevő. Mit adjak neki enni hogy ne puhuljon fel a páncélja? Vagy mivel pótoljam?


----------



## sebline (2008 Április 29)

*Tmnt*

A Tini ninja teknőcök - a jövő kalandora

Borzalmas, messze nincs az eredeti sorozattól.


----------



## ősanya (2008 Május 18)

egy sárgafülű és egy térképhátú tekit vettünk. a térképhátú sajnos megszökött a kertből. vettünk helyette egy nyugati díszest. persze egy jó félévet külön akváriumban tartottuk őket, míg a kicsi olyan méretű nem lett, hogy a sárgafülű nem jelentett számára veszélyt.


----------



## ősanya (2008 Május 18)

nagyon birom őket, mindkettő külön egyéniség. a sárgafülű sík nyugodt, ha az akváriumhoz megyünk kidugja a fejét, szereti ha simogatjuk. a nyugati díszes pedig izgága. ha a vízben felé nyújtom az újamat bekapja. ha kivesszük őket a vízből, ő keresztül-kasul bejárja az egész lakást /begyűjt minden porciciát  / a sárgafülű meg keres egy kis szűk helyet és végig ott gubbaszt.


----------



## csoki_ (2008 Május 22)

l.angi95 írta:


> Hogyan lehet megkülönböztetni hogy a teknős fiú vagy lány?Azt tudom,hogy a haspáncéljáról,de hogy?Tud valaki segíteni?




Hello!

Ez engem is érdekelne! Nekem is van egy görög teknősöm, kb 3 éves, és szeretnék neki egy társat, csak nem tudom fiút vagy lányt vegyek. Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Vándorpatkány (2008 Május 29)

Sziasztok! Nekem 2 ékszerteknősöm van. Kamilla és Freddy. Igaz, hogy Kamilláról kiderült később, hogy hím. Szokott néha brekegni ha jó az idő.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Május 29)

Nekem is van két ékszer tekim.
Igaz, már inkább salátás tálak a méretük alapján,
de brekegni nem tudnak ! !


----------



## Michihiro (2008 Június 17)

Nekem nincs teknősöm, de szeretnék egyet, mert nem ugat, nem nyávog és nem kell neki annyi víz, mnit a halaknak. Egyik legpraktikusabb háziállat.


----------



## los (2008 Július 10)

csoki_ írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Ez engem is érdekelne! Nekem is van egy görög teknősöm, kb 3 éves, és szeretnék neki egy társat, csak nem tudom fiút vagy lányt vegyek. Tudtok segíteni?


 


Nahszóval:

Elég nehéz a görögöknél megállapítani.
A hímek haspáncélja homorú, a nőstényeké egyenes vagy domború, a hímek farka hosszabb. remélem segítettem.


----------



## Hidi (2008 Július 21)

nekem a kedvenc teknősöm a vöröshasú ékszerteknős


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

MOCSÁRI TEKNŐS 

*Tulajdonság:*
Sötét színű, kiválóan úszik. Páncélhossza: 20 cm. Teste páncéljával együtt sötétszürke, gyakran fekete alapszínű, rajta sok apró, petty vagy fröcskölt foltszerü sárga rajzolattal. Lábai és azokon karmai erőteljesek, a szárazon is biztos, gyors mozgást biztosítanak. Életük nagy részét vízben töltik. Itt vadásznak. A szárazföldön kissé esetlenül mozognak, meneküléskor a víz felé igyekeznek. Ezzel szemben jól úsznak, a víz alatt is sokáig képesek tartózkodni, telelésük is sokszor az iszapban, a víz alatt zajlik. Védett.
<HR>*Táplálkozás:*
Ragadozó állat, többnyire éjjel vadászik halakon kívül békákat, gőtéket, vízi rovarokat, csigákat és férgeket eszik. Sok dögöt is fogyaszt, így szerepe van a vizek tisztántartásában.
<HR>*Szaporodás:*
A párzás májusra esik, majd a nőstény június végén, júliusban rakja le 4-12 mészhéjú tojását. A tojásoknak kb. 10-15 cm mély fészket ás. A kis teknősök szeptember végén kelnek ki, ekkor kb. 3 cm hosszúak. Ivarérettségüket a 6-8. évre érik el.
<HR>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

AZ ÉKSZERTEKNŐS

*



Története *

Amerika középső-déli, illetve Mexikó északi részéről származnak ezek az apró termetű "ékszerek". Több rokon fajt takar ez a gyűjtőnév. Könnyű megkülönböztetni őket, mert csontos páncéljuk mintázata akár piros, zöld, sárga színárnyalatokat is felvehet. Megfelelő tartás esetén mérete elérheti akár a 18-20 cm-t is, koruk pedig akár a 20-25 évet is.

*Tartása *
Csak megbízható helyről származó teknősöket vegyünk, mert a nem megfelelően tartás, az utaztatás (nagy mennyiségben, zsúfoltan hozzák külföldről) legyengíti az állatokat, ami korai pusztulásokhoz vezethet. Figyeljük meg a mozgásukat, és ha rendellenesen úsznak, valamelyik eltérően viselkedik a többitől, páncéljuk esetleg felpuhul, azonnal gyanakodjunk, hogy valamilyen betegség támadta meg őket. 
*



Helyének kialakítása *
Elhelyezése az akvárium és a terrárium (akvaterrárium) keverékében történjen. Élőhelyét sok vízzel (szeretnek úszni!), növényekkel, pihenő- és búvóhelyekkel rendezzük be, legyen kis "szárazföld" is, amit apró kavicsokkal töltsünk fel. A víz hőmérséklete 25-30 Celsius-fok közötti legyen, lehetőleg alkalmazkodjon az évszakokhoz, és az alfaj származási területéhez, a délebbi területekről érkezők értelemszerűen a melegebbet kedvelik. 
Mivel kedvelik a meleget, és szeretnek a napon sütkérezni, ezért belső fűtéssel, világítással gondoskodjunk kényelmükről. A hőmérsékletekre különösen ügyeljünk, azok állandóságát biztosítsuk, mert ezek az érzékeny állatok könnyen tüdőgyulladást kapnak, amitől, ha nem veszünk időben észre, hamar elpusztulhatnak.

*



Etetése-itatása *
Mivel a természetben ragadozó életmódot folytatnak, ezért többségében állati eredetű táplálékot igényelnek. Elsősorban ezek közül a halak jöhetnek szóba, mégpedig élő, fagyasztott, szárított változatban egyaránt. Természetesen a táplálék mérete igazodjon a teknőséhez. 
Legyen változatos az étrendjük, szívesen fogyasztják a tubifexet, isztkukacot, szúnyoglárvát, legyet, szöcskét, tücsköt, pókot, földigilisztát, lepkéket. Az állatkereskedésekben kapható ételek területén még érdemes megemlíteni a szívmixet . Bár egy kicsit drága, de a teknősök számára nagyon értékes táplálék. A növényi eredetű étkekkel nem csak a változatosságot növelhetjük az étkezésükben, hanem az ásványi anyagok és vitaminok bevitelét is. Ezek közül a saláta, spenót, sárgarépa, alma (lehetőleg a héj nélkül). A teljesség igénye nélkül soroltam fel ezeket. Ha nem kapnak megfelelő mennyiséget, akkor ne csodálkozzunk, ha a betelapített növények fogyatkozni kezdenek. 
Az eleséget minden esetben a vizükben kínáljuk fel nekik, de arra nagyon vigyázzunk, hogy túladagolással ne szennyezzük feleslegesen a tavacskájukat. Egyébként is ajánlatos víztisztító berendezést alkalmazni a terráriumukban, hogy mindenkor tiszta, egészségükre nem káros vízben úszkálhassanak.
Vigyázzunk a túlzott etetéssel is, nehogy a nagy "jólétben" rendellenesen gyors növekedésnek induljanak. Érdemes szakértő véleményét kikérni a vitaminozásuk gyakoriságáról és módjáról. Arra is nagyon ügyeljünk, hogy az élelmüket megbízható üzletből szerezzük be, mert így a lehetséges fertőzéseket elkerülhetjük.
*



Szaporítása *
Tojásrakó állatok. A tojásaikat miután lerakták, tovább már nem őrzik, nem gondoskodnak azokról. A természetben a nap melegére és a szerencsére bízzák a kis teknősök kikelését, akik 100-120 nap után bújnak ki a héj alól. 
Ha mesterségesen próbáljuk kikölteni őket, akkor 28-30 fokos meleget, és 95 %-os páratartalmat kell biztosítanunk.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 21)

elöbbi hozzászolo kérdezte hogyan kell a teknösök nemét megállapitani? a farkukról!! Ha hosszu a farkuk akkor Fiu ha rövid akkor Lány! Ennyi az egész! Ha van kérdés válaszolok rá szivessen már 36 éve nevelünk 2 teknös párt!


----------



## Macskosz19 (2008 Július 21)

Mekkorára nő egy ékszerteknős, és mennyi idő alatt? Meddig él? mennyire kényes? Kisgyereknek vennék ajándékba, de nem szeretném, ha hamar elveszítené.


----------



## sárgarózsa (2008 Július 23)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy mások is szeretik a teknőcöket  Nekem egy van, 3 és fél éves (nem tudom, hogy sárga- vagy vörösfülű, mert narancssárga füle van ), a 19 éves szülinapomra kaptam. Úgy hívják, hogy Maszat Tóbiás, vagyis a Tóbiás a rendes neve, de általában Maszatnak szólítom, nem tudom, miért. így jött annak idején. Ja! és a Tóbiás is, aztán olvastam újra G. Szabó Judit Hárman a szekrény tetején c. regényét, és ott írja, hogy a Tóbiás az olyan teknős-név, meg a Szaffiban is Tóbiásnak hívják a teknőst  Szóval akármit ehet? (Vagy majdnem?) Az ilyen kicsi is? És tényleg elég neki hetente háromszor? Egyébként nem vérengző, de a hideg vizet tényleg nem nagyon bírja, csak így nyáron, mert ilyenkor nem hűl le annyira, vagyis ezek szerint sárgafülű. Képpel jövök legközelebb


----------



## cevi28 (2008 Július 23)

sziasztok! Nekem is volt két ékszerteknősöm, de "vadak" voltak, haraptak.


----------



## 2xB (2008 Augusztus 8)

nekem is volt 2. de el kellett őket sajnos vinni, mert már nem tudtuk a gondjukat viselni...de eléggé harapósak voltak:S...


----------



## szabo7cs (2008 Augusztus 9)

ok


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 9)

szabo7cs írta:


> ok


 
*Kedves Szabo7!*
*A szójáték topikban nagyon gyorsan össze lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## nyuszifül08 (2008 Augusztus 12)

kedves ungu!
Ha elkeritesz nekik egy külön helyet akkor nyugodtan kiteheted őket ,mert az én két ékszer teknöcöm is kintvan tavasztól őszig.De a lényeg ne tudjon lelépni és ne legyen a vizében hal ha kicsi és legyen neki sok-sok ehető növény hogy legyen neki árnyéka.Azért ehető mert meg eszik legyen pl.:gyógynövény.Enyi és a teknősőd örülni fog hogy gondoltál rá


----------



## nyuszifül08 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Van egy görög fiú teknősőm és még nincs neve segitsetek.
A teknöc szokása hogy álandóan alszik és soka de sokat eszik.^^,


----------



## bogatada (2008 Augusztus 12)

Hát Szundi!


----------



## bogatada (2008 Augusztus 12)

Nekem is van két nagy vörösfülű ékszerteknősöm. Nevük nincs...


----------



## nyuszifül08 (2008 Augusztus 12)

köszi szépen bogotada ez egy jó ötlet


----------



## nyuszifül08 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Egy szárazföldi görög teknős mindenap sokat eszik? mert az ennyém álandóan eszik és utána alszik mind a bunda.Rajta kívül kető ékszertekim van de ők csak hetente egyszer esznek ezért egy kicsit furi


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 12)

Jó volt olvasni a sok hozzászolást a teknösökről! Nagyon kedves állatok törödést és szeretetett igényelnek, 35 éve nevelünk 2 pirosfülü ékszerteknőst, 1kg. körül vannak a sulyuk és ha jó körülmények között tartják Őket akár 40-45 évig is élhetnek /remélem/


----------



## lacey1024 (2008 Augusztus 28)

http://www.richard-seaman.com/Underwater/Hawaii/Turtles/Turtle23CompleteInSunFilteredClearWater.jpg


----------



## Natasa112 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Volt teknősöm egyszer...csak a legyeket zabálta...de azt sokat


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 27)

Nekem is volt 2 teknősöm


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 27)

Kb 1 évig bírták, aztán elkaptak valamilyen fertőzést...


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 27)

Tuti, hogy a kajától.Nagyon aranyos kis állatok


----------



## valaki74 (2009 Március 25)

Sziasztok!

Nekünk is van két ékszerteknős. Mikor hozzánk kerültek nem is mertem rá gondolni, hogy a terráriumukból ennyire figyelemmel tudják kísérni a környezetüket. Nyáron ki szoktam tenni őket a kertbe, de télre mindig be kerülnek a szobára. Sajnos nagyobb terrárium kéne már nekik, most néha egymás hátára mászva már ki szöknek belőle. Csak jelenleg nincsen akkorra hely ahova biztonsággal eltudnám helyezni őket. Számomra érdekes újabban mindig követnek valakit a családból. A két perzsa cicánkkal sem zavarják már egymást. Még kicsik voltak addig volt abból probléma, hogy az egyik cica megpróbálta kihalászni a terráriumból, de most már nem bántja őket.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 25)

Nekem is van két öreg /35 évesek/ ékszerteknősöm, de a fiu teknős most o l yan agressziv lett hogy összeharapta a lányteknős nyakát/ el is kellet vinni az állatorvoshoz ami igen drága mulatság/ igy mostkülön kell tartani. Vagy a terület birtoklása miatt lett agressziv , vagy egyszerüen megunta élete párját!! 35 év még a teknősőknél is sok!!


----------



## csibi1223 (2009 Május 1)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is van 2 sárgafülű ékszerteknősőm! Mint később kiderült, mindkettő fiú, kb 5 évesek!
Szeretnék egy lány tekit is! Tart valaki egy akváriumban fiút-lányt?Én külön akváriumba gondoltam a lányzót....Szerintetek?
Minden jót és szép napot!


----------



## mark203 (2009 Május 9)

Mi örökbe fogadtunk két teknöst mert az elöző gazdája ki akarta dobni öket. Honnan lehet megállapítani,hogy fiu vagy lány? Az egyik rakott már tojást de nem tudjuk melyik és el is fogyasztották csak a héj maradt meg.
üdv M


----------



## csibi1223 (2009 Május 21)

mark203 írta:


> Mi örökbe fogadtunk két teknöst mert az elöző gazdája ki akarta dobni öket. Honnan lehet megállapítani,hogy fiu vagy lány? Az egyik rakott már tojást de nem tudjuk melyik és el is fogyasztották csak a héj maradt meg.
> üdv M




Szia!
A fiúnak hosszabb a körme, és a farka vastagabb; lány farka keskeny. Szerinted hány tojást rakhatott, a maradványokból megítélve? A szárazföldre rakta őket, vagy a vízben voltak?
Hány évesek lehetnek a tekik, és milyen fajták?
Minden jót!


----------



## csibi1223 (2009 Május 21)

Egy rövidke tájékoztató az ékszerteknősökről


----------



## Zocó (2009 Május 23)

Sziasztok!
Most vettünk 2 ékszerteknőst 1 lányt 1 fiút ma 3 naposak  
De sajnos sehogy se tudom velük megetetni a páncélerősítőt.Ilyen kis puffancs valami de nem eszik meg  mit csináljak velük?hogy etessem meg velük?

és ööm az egyiknek világosabb a páncélja mint a másiknak és egy kisebb repedés is van rajta így vettük :S ez betegség vagy mi baja van?


----------



## csibi1223 (2009 Május 27)

Zocó írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Most vettünk 2 ékszerteknőst 1 lányt 1 fiút ma 3 naposak
> De sajnos sehogy se tudom velük megetetni a páncélerősítőt.Ilyen kis puffancs valami de nem eszik meg  mit csináljak velük?hogy etessem meg velük?
> 
> és ööm az egyiknek világosabb a páncélja mint a másiknak és egy kisebb repedés is van rajta így vettük :S ez betegség vagy mi baja van?



Szia!
Mennyi idősek a teknősök? Mert ha kicsik szerintem még nem fogják megenni, vagy csak ha eltöröd nekik kisebb darabokra a tápot. Ha már nagyok, akkor éheztesd ki őket egy kicsit és akkor jobban megeszik. Bár az én tekieim is csinálják egy évben kb egyszer, hogy nem akarják megenni 1-2 hétig, de utána falják!
Szerintem addig adj nekik bolharákot vagy amid van otthon, aztán előbb-utóbb megeszik!
Ha világosabb a páncélja az nem baj, és a repedés sem gond szerintem. Gondolom nem mély, meg lehet csak a páncélja fog cserélődni, amit úgy értek, hogy 1-2 "pikkely" helyett új nő, és ledobja a régit!
Minden jót!


----------



## Emicica (2009 Május 29)

Mekkorára nőnek meg a teknősök?


----------



## Réku* (2009 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Nekem 4 ékszerteknősöm van, 10-15 éve.
Mindig halat esznek, nagyon ritkán mást(szív-mix, garnéla, zöldség, gyümölcs, csirkehús), kiegészítésként.
Egy dolgot nem értek. Egészségesek, szépek, de nem nőttek nagyra, mint másoké. Ennek mi lehet az oka?


----------



## Catea (2009 Június 12)

Sziasztok!

Nekem 3 teknősöm van: egy Béla névem kapott kb. 30 éves ékszerteki, egy mór teknős, név szerint Ouzo, és egy befogadott mocsári teki.

A mocsárinak nem adtam nevet, mert majd el akarom engedni, mert elvileg tilos tartani, 50e a büntetés érte, mert Magyarország egyetlen honos teknősfaja. Ezt a példányt a Nagyim találta a kertjében, és valószínűleg elkaphatta egy kutya, mert komoly lyukak vannak a páncélján, aztán, majd, ha meggyógyul el fogom engedni.


----------



## Zocó (2009 Június 14)

csibi1223 írta:


> Szia!
> Mennyi idősek a teknősök? Mert ha kicsik szerintem még nem fogják megenni, vagy csak ha eltöröd nekik kisebb darabokra a tápot. Ha már nagyok, akkor éheztesd ki őket egy kicsit és akkor jobban megeszik. Bár az én tekieim is csinálják egy évben kb egyszer, hogy nem akarják megenni 1-2 hétig, de utána falják!
> Szerintem addig adj nekik bolharákot vagy amid van otthon, aztán előbb-utóbb megeszik!
> Ha világosabb a páncélja az nem baj, és a repedés sem gond szerintem. Gondolom nem mély, meg lehet csak a páncélja fog cserélődni, amit úgy értek, hogy 1-2 "pikkely" helyett új nő, és ledobja a régit!
> Minden jót!





nagyon szépen kösziii


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Június 14)

Sok érdekesa cikket olvastam a teknősökről! Nekem 35 évesek az ékszerteknőseim pirosfülüek! Ezt a fajtát már nem árulják mert ha elengedik igen agresszivak. Csak halat adok nekik enni, veszek halszeletet és kis kockákra vágom és ugyadom oda. Ha beteg elviszem az állandó állatorvoshoz /igen drága!/ és kezeltetem, most is volt egy gyulladás a nyakán de kikezelték.


----------



## vanylia (2009 Június 20)

nekem kiskoromban volt teknősöm, nekem és öcsémnek, nagymamánk pedig szabadonengedte őket és megszöktek az udvarról  érdekes, de 2 év múlva visszatértek, és a bejárati ajtónál vártak  kiderült h végig a ház előtti csatornában éltek


----------



## mamzy (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!
2 napja vett a lányom egy ékszerteknőst, kb 5cm a páncélja, nagyon szép, egészségesnek tűnik, de még egy falatot sem evett nálunk! Tud valaki segíteni, hogy mi lehet ennek az oka? Előre is köszi!


----------



## Moebius (2009 Június 25)

mamzy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 2 napja vett a lányom egy ékszerteknőst, kb 5cm a páncélja, nagyon szép, egészségesnek tűnik, de még egy falatot sem evett nálunk! Tud valaki segíteni, hogy mi lehet ennek az oka? Előre is köszi!


üdv,vettél neki ott tápot?hány fokos a vize,napos,mármint világos helyen van?!
szerintem ne aggodjatok,nekem 3 évesek a teknöseim,az eggyik rögtön evett,a másik 8 nap mulva kezdett csak,talán apro nyershússal probálkozz,én etetés előtt forrázni szoktam,bár 5 centi körüli olyan 6 hetes ˇválasztásiˇ lehet,fiatal és strapabiró


----------



## Nyesti19 (2009 Július 5)

Két ékszerteknősöm is van. Kilenc éve néggyel kezdtük, de kettő meghalt megfázásban. Így a meg maradtak neve Kisteki és Nagyteki lett. Nyáron boldogan éldegélnek a kerti medencéjükben.


----------



## DevGel (2009 Július 17)

Nekem nemrég halt meg az ékszerteknősöm, de maradt egy görög...


----------



## Rainbow_Girl (2009 Július 18)

Sziasztok!

A segítségeteket kérném! Vettünk két kis 5 centis vörösfülű ékszerteknőst és szeretnék tanácsokat kérni! Még sosem volt teknősünk, és még csak kevés dolgot tudok róluk. Nagyon sok oldalt elolvastam, de inkább szeretnék hallani tanácsokat, tapasztalatokat (főleg azért is, mert ilyen kicsi teknősökről nem is nagyon volt szó). Mekkora hely kell nekik? (igaz, van már akvárium, de nem tudom, hogy mennyire megfelelő) Mivel és milyen gyakorisággal kell őket etetni? A fénnyel mi a helyzet? Mert megy nekik egy lámpa egész nap... A víz hőmérséklete jó! Az érdekelne még, hogy mégis mivel lehetne otthonossá tenni a helyüket? Vannak benne kövek, meg egy nagy kő... meg egy pálmafás dolog, amit velük kaptunk... Legszívesebben nem tettem volna azt bele, csak így van hova bújniuk, mivel nagyon félnek; így van lehetőségük "napozni".

Előre is köszönöm! Várok BÁRMILYEN tanácsot, ami hasznos lehet!


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

nekem is volt, de megpuhul a páncéljuk. mészport kell nekikk adni


----------



## rencsi116 (2009 Július 22)

az ékszer teknős nagyon aranyos
olyan lassan mozognak cukik


----------



## ed24 (2009 Július 23)

Sziasztok ! Én még új vagyok itt, de teknőseim nekem is vannak.
2 vörös fülű, és egy sárga fülű ékszerteki, ők nyáron egy kis tóban laknak, télen meg alszanak az üvegházban. És van 2 görög tekim is, ők szintén nyáron kint, télen pedig mély álomban, a hidegen.


----------



## szandal (2009 Július 26)

Nalunk a kisfiamnak van 2 kis teknose: Hudini es Vagány.
Hudini a nagy szabadulomuvesz, aki mar orron harapta a fiamat. 
Vagany meg csak vagany.


----------



## Sanguefreddo (2009 Július 26)

a teknősők minden fajtája aranyos szerintem de nagyon kel rájuk vigyázni


----------



## Sanguefreddo (2009 Július 26)

és az is jó bennük ,hogy nem kell simogatni őket és nem kell sétáltatni


----------



## Sanguefreddo (2009 Július 26)

van az a barna színű az olyan szép színű


----------



## stitch (2009 Július 30)

Imádom a tekiket, a szájuk mikor csukva van, olyan mintha mosolyognának! Tiszta cukik! Nekem is volt két ékszertekim, sajnos elkellett ajándékozzam őket


----------



## Kövér Falat (2009 Augusztus 9)

Valamelyik nap az állatkertben járva láttam két cafrangos teknőst - nahát! - ők persze nem a házikedvenc méret, elég nagyocskák a drágák - mindig szerettem volna ilyen jó nagy teknősöket, de hát a hely nincs meg hozzá 

Régebben én is ékszerteknősben utaztam, most nincs semmi, de ha végleg letelepedem, talán megint lesznek. Valószínűleg nem ékszerteknőst választanék másodjára, hanem valami, kicsit ritkább fajtát, csak a változatosság kedvéért. Bár a teknősválasztás, mint tudjuk, jó hosszú időre szól


----------



## todika (2009 Szeptember 28)

Egészen addig nem foglalkoztam a tekikkel, míg tesóm nem vett kettőt. Igaza van Stitch-nek, olyan a szájuk, mintha állandóan mosolyognának  Mi semmi pénzért nem ajándékoznánk el őket


----------



## totika86 (2009 Október 13)

Régebben volt egy pici ékszerteknősünk. Pár hónapig szépen evett, aztán később nem evett semmit és puha lett a páncélja, és meghalt. Tudja valaki, hogy mi lehetett a baja?


----------



## summerrain (2009 Október 18)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!

Nekünk is lett egy ékszerteknősünk, találtuk szegényt.

Kb. 15 cm hosszú a páncélja, és nagyon megszerettük 

Totika86: a puha páncélt általában D-vitaminnal hiánnyal szokták összefüggésbe hozni. Pl.:

http://www.haziallat.hu/terrarium/gondozas/vitaminhianyos-teknos/1877/


----------



## csiposkisze (2009 Október 19)

a mi tekink vicces, lány és teknőc ernő a neve
a porszívóra táncol, és szereti a különleges kajákat
meg szereti nyáron a kerti tóban kiírtani a tavirózsát XDXD


----------



## summerrain (2009 Október 19)

:-D

A miénk meg időnként a tévét néz


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Nem messze tőlünk van egy kerti tó, ahol két teknőc lakik. A gyermekem imádja őket, amikor látja a két állatot nem lehet onnan elvontatni sem. Órákig képes nézni őket.


----------



## sibeling (2009 Október 28)

Egy ismerősöm talált egy mocsári teknőst és felelőtlenül haza vitte. Mit esznek ezek? Tudja valaki? És mire van szükségük?


----------



## snowybody (2009 November 23)

Sziasztok.

Én is két teknős gazdija vagyok, 3 éves kisfiam kérésére vettem meg őket még februárban, amikor kb.2,5 cm átmérőjüek voltak. 
Most már 8 cm átmérőjüek. Rengeteget etetik a gyerekeim. 
Viszont van egy bajom velük. Annak ellenére, hogy vettem belső szürőt az akváriumba, és rendszeresen tisztitom azt, a vizük nagyon hamar megbüdösödik. Tud valaki valami jó megoldást házilag elkészithető külső szürésre?


----------



## BassetH (2009 November 24)

Szép estét!

teknőcök... tündéri kis lények... nekünk is volt kettő, vörösfülű ékszerteknős...


----------



## cow70 (2009 November 28)

*Szomorú*

Volt egy sárgafülű teknősünk. Egyik reggelre elpusztult, minden előzmény nélkül. Van valami ötlet, miben halnak meg egyik percről a másikra?


----------



## cow70 (2009 November 28)

*Szomorú*

Ja, annyi történt, hogy a kaja, amit enni szokott, beleborult a vizébe. Ebbe megpusztulhatnak?


----------



## ligyula (2009 December 3)

Sziasztok!
Nekem sárgafülű tekim van (én csak zöldfülűnekl hívom, mert időnként olyan buta), amúgy tök jófej. Neve Günter, a halzabáló. (Valaha tudtam németül is. Most négy éve van nálunk. Úgy mentettem meg, mert ki akarták dobni a kukába. Hiába, a pesti népség kegyetlen. Kinőtte az akváriumát, és már nem volt "kis édi" (Most 1kg és pont hetven deka!). Nálunk kapott egy 50*100-as akváriumot, később a kertben egy 150-es kádat. 
A párizsiról csak annyit, hogy a lányommal párizsival fogtunk egy mocsári teknőst. Alig tudtam a horgot kiakasztani a szája szélén a szarukávából.
Egyébként kalandhegyeket tudnék írni (de persze ki nem?) a kis drágáról. 
(Melesleg az élő halra is simán ráveti magát!)
Üdv tekibarátok


----------



## ligyula (2009 December 7)

Reméltem, jobban pezseg itt az élet. Tévedtem.


----------



## ligyula (2009 December 7)

cow70 írta:


> Ja, annyi történt, hogy a kaja, amit enni szokott, beleborult a vizébe. Ebbe megpusztulhatnak?




Szerintem vagy túlzabálta magát, vagy - ha sokáig ázott a kaja a vízben - kioldódhatott belőle valami olyan anyag, amit kis mértékben még fel tudott dolgozni a szervezete, de ekkorában már nem.


----------



## Kicsi Hörikee (2010 Január 18)

szazstok nekem 6 teknősöm van és hamarosan kikelnek páran még a tojésokból még soha nem volt tojásrakó nőstényem és nem voltak kicsi tekik semtehát izgulok!!


----------



## Debreceni Eva (2010 Január 22)

egy ismerősöm teknőse lehet, hogy hozzánk kerül, de aggódok, hogy a helyváltoztatás nem tesz jót neki. náluk olyan szabadon "szaladgált" a lakásban, hogy nagyon. itt viszont a gyerek miatt inkább "bezárnám". bele tud ebbe pusztulni? Mennyire érzékenyek ezek az állatok? köszi


----------



## Royston (2010 Január 23)

Nekem egy télen 2 hónapig szundikált étlen szomjan a nagy tekim a szekrény alatt. Egyszercsak meguntam és kivettem, akkor nagyon mérges lett, de aztán egy pár nap múlva helyreállt a lelki egyensúlya.


----------



## Mangopapi (2010 Január 24)

Kiváncsi lennék, hogy amikor a tekid 2 hónapot szunyált a szekrény alatt, akkor ott hány fok volt a lakásban. Gondolom téli álmot aludt, de ahhoz azért egy lakás szerintem túl meleg hely. Azért kérdezem, mert Nekem mindig gond a téli alvás. Egyébként görögtekim van. Amiről Te irsz az milyen?


----------



## Diiaa (2010 Január 28)

Nekem is van egy ékszertekim. Vörösfülű, kb 18-19 éves, és eléggé válogatós... A salátát csak kis mennyiségben hajlandó megenni, a májat pedig gyűlöli. Nagyon rafinált. Általában szabadlábon van a konyhában, bemászik a radiátor alá, és ott szunyókál. Ha pedig éhes vagy kisebb/nagyobb dolgát végezné, akkor kijön. Csak nem mindig vesszük észre ezt, így néha becsúszik egy-egy baleset... Viszont nagyon érdekes "fejeket" tud vágni: látszik rajta, ha nem tetszik valami


----------



## gyongyee (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!

Nekem két pirosfülű ékszerteknősöm van. Kb. 8-10 évesek. A nagyobbik szerintem hím, a kisebb talán nőstény, de nem vagyok biztos benne. De régebben láttam, hogy a nagyobbik ún. "násztáncot" járt a kicsivel szembefordulva.

Arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy a tojásokat a vízbe is le tudják rakni? 
Mert nálam az akvaterráriumban csak víz van, illetve kövek, amikre ki tudnak mászni.


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

*Szija*



nyuszifül08 írta:


> Van egy görög fiú teknősőm és még nincs neve segitsetek.
> A teknöc szokása hogy álandóan alszik és soka de sokat eszik.^^,


 
Szija Nekem is van görög tekim az enyémet Mangónak hivják de szoktuk Tek-Deknek vagy Tekilának is szoktuk hívni Igaz lány de ezek a nevek fiuknak is jók.Rem segítettem puszi nikikiss


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

Szijaztok nekem van egy 2 éves görög tekim és baj van a szemével ilyen még nem fordult elő velem de most nem birja kinyitni a jobb szemét 
Segítsen vaki mert már nagyon sajnálom és nem tudom mit tegyek !!!
Előre is köszi Mangó


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

sibeling írta:


> Egy ismerősöm talált egy mocsári teknőst és felelőtlenül haza vitte. Mit esznek ezek? Tudja valaki? És mire van szükségük?


 
Szija a mocsári teknősök húsevők csigákkal kisseb állatokal táplálkoznak ja és védettel 50.000 ft / db én is találtam már de kerestem neki egy megfeleő hejet és viszavittem mert jobb ott neki


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

Rainbow_Girl írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A segítségeteket kérném! Vettünk két kis 5 centis vörösfülű ékszerteknőst és szeretnék tanácsokat kérni! Még sosem volt teknősünk, és még csak kevés dolgot tudok róluk. Nagyon sok oldalt elolvastam, de inkább szeretnék hallani tanácsokat, tapasztalatokat (főleg azért is, mert ilyen kicsi teknősökről nem is nagyon volt szó). Mekkora hely kell nekik? (igaz, van már akvárium, de nem tudom, hogy mennyire megfelelő) Mivel és milyen gyakorisággal kell őket etetni? A fénnyel mi a helyzet? Mert megy nekik egy lámpa egész nap... A víz hőmérséklete jó! Az érdekelne még, hogy mégis mivel lehetne otthonossá tenni a helyüket? Vannak benne kövek, meg egy nagy kő... meg egy pálmafás dolog, amit velük kaptunk... Legszívesebben nem tettem volna azt bele, csak így van hova bújniuk, mivel nagyon félnek; így van lehetőségük "napozni".
> 
> ...


 
Szija nekem 3 ékszertekim volt Morgó,Picur és Pamacs heti 3szor etettem őket . Ha lehet tecsél szűrőt a vizbe igy elég őket heti egyszer takarotani. a fény jó h megy nekik egész nap min. 60 W legyen de a hullő lámpa is megteszi.
Örülök h segíthettem Niki kiss


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

nyuszifül08 írta:


> Egy szárazföldi görög teknős mindenap sokat eszik? mert az ennyém álandóan eszik és utána alszik mind a bunda.Rajta kívül kető ékszertekim van de ők csak hetente egyszer esznek ezért egy kicsit furi


 
Nekem is van és nekem nem eszik olyan sokat a kedvencei a saláta-alma-karalábé-paradicsom de nekem elég sokat mozog igaz még csak 7 cm de nálunk a lakásba szbadon kóricál és csak estére rakom be a terráriumba . De sztem néha vedd ki mert nem jó ha olyan sokat alszanak


----------



## Calycica (2010 Február 3)

los írta:


> Ha valaki tudna segíteni:A görög teki kizárólag növényevő. Mit adjak neki enni hogy ne puhuljon fel a páncélja? Vagy mivel pótoljam?


 
Az én tekim is görög Mangó a neve és az alma-körte-saláta-karalábé-paradicsom a kedvencei és jótékony hatásuak 
nekem még semmi naja nem volt szoval próbáld kikiss


----------



## moono (2010 Április 3)

Nekem van két pirosfülű ékszerem. Az egyik 8 éves, másik meg kb 5 lehet... de nemtudom pontosan. Ezenkívül van még egy 6 éves görög tekim is. Szerintem mindhárman lányok. Az idősebbik ékszer biztosan, mert már háromszor rakott tojást.


----------



## kistuzok (2011 Április 7)

*Muki*

Muki nemrég bemászott a nővérem lányának az iskolatáskájába
aztán kiette a palizert (hús szelet) a szendvicsből., de még kijött mielőtt elment iskolába.


----------



## nyogam (2011 November 29)

A mi két ékszerteknősünk Leila és Szandi. A lányom nevezte el barátnője és kedvenc lova után.


----------



## brennero3 (2012 Július 11)

Sziasztok
Nekünk 4 tekink van ( sajna mind fiúk ) . Ha érdekel valakit hozok képeket is .


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 17)

Nekünk is van teknőcünk, egyedül él és nem tudom, hogy nem szomorkodik-e. Mi erről a véleményetek?


----------



## nagyniki9 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék teknőst tartani, és egészen kicsi fajtát keresek. Tudtok ajánlani valamit?
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## ehrenbergererika (2012 Szeptember 14)

3 év körüli ékszerteknőst milyen gyakran ajánlott etetni?


----------



## palma.palfi (2012 Szeptember 23)

A gyerekeim nagyon vágynak egy vagy két teknősre, de én nem tudok roluk sokat, engedhetem őket a közelükbe? az egyik lányom 3 éves a másik 5 tudják őket gondozni? Minden hozzászólást szívesen fogadok!


----------



## Tsopy (2012 Október 8)

Nekem is van 2 teknősöm mind a 2 ékszer! Nem tudja valaki esetleg, hogy átlag meddig húzzák? csak érdekelne..előre is köszönöm a választ!


----------



## mamicsilla (2012 Október 9)

Nekünk görög teknősünk van , a nyelve a legaranyosabb mikor eszik.


----------



## agneske1990 (2013 Január 10)

Nekünk is volt 2 ékszerteknősünk.


----------



## knjaz (2013 Január 17)

Nekünk egy görög teknősünk van. Amikor megvettük megkérdeztük, mennyire társasági állat, és azt mondták nem kell neki feltétlenül társ. Remélem igazuk volt.


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 6)

Helló *nagyniki9*!
Kicsit elkéstem a válasszal, de hátha mégse.
Ha kicsit keresel, az iszapteknősök körül nézz szét. Amit Mo-n kaphatsz az a közönséges pézsmateknős /Kinosternon odoratum/ 8-14 cm, csíkos iszapteknős /kinosternon bauri/ 10-12 cm, pensilvaniai iszapteknős /Kinosternon subrubrum/ 7,5-12,4 cm stb. Ezekkel már találkoztam boltokban.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 6)

Legkisebb vízi teknősök:
Az biztos, hogy általában a legkisebb fajok az iszapteknősök között fordulnak elő, az új besorolás a pézsmateknősöket is ide teszi. 
Érdekes, hogy az "aranyérmes" nem iszapteknős.
Nagyon nehéz pontos sorrendet felállítani, sok külföldi forrás csak körülbelüli értéket ad meg, azt is inch-ben. Az általam kikeresett adatok alapján talán ez a sorrend /természetesen fajokon belül egyes egyedek mérete kiugró lehet, általában több egyed átlagát veszik alapul/:
Muhlenberg víziteknős /Clemmys muhlenbergi/ 7,5-8,6 cm
Lapos pézsmateknős /Sternotherus depressus/ 7,5-9 cm
*Kis pézsmateknős* /Sternotherus minor/ 7,5-11 cm
Ők lennének a dobogósok. Persze itt is van bizonytalanság, egyes helyeken a lapos pézsmateknős a legkisebb. Nem megyek bele a részletekbe, ez a három faj esélyes a dobogóra.
További lista:
*Csíkos iszapteknős* /Kinosternon bauri/ 10-12 cm
*Pensilvániai iszapteknős* /Kinosternon subrubrum/ 7,5-12,4 cm
megint egy kakukktojás:
Pettyes víziteknős /Clemmys guttata/ 8-12,5 cm
*Sárga iszapteknős* /Kinosternon flavescens/ 7,5-13 cm
*Közönséges pézsmateknős* /Sternotherus odoratus/ 8-14 cm stb. stb. stb.

A *kiemeltekkel* már találkoztam hazai kereskedésekben.
Nem biztos, hogy jó a sorrend, amíg nem lesz módom személyes méréseket végezni /és nem lesz módom/, nem állíthatom biztosan, hogy jók-e az adatok. Gondolom, nem is ez a lényeg, a felsoroltak a legkisebbek közül valók.


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 6)

Tudomásom szerint a legkisebb szárazföldi az egyiptomi teknős /Testudo kleinmanni/ a maga max 13 cm nagyságával. Egyiptomban talán már kipusztult, ugyanez a sors vár a libiai populációra is, az izraeli talán még megmarad. Fokozottan veszélyeztetett faj, befogását és tartását törvény tiltja.
Következne a cakkos földiteknős /Geoemyda spengleri/ 13-14 cm nagysággal. Nem tudom, beszerezhető-e?
Kicsi még a közönséges pókteknős /Pyxis arachnoides/, max 15 cm. Viszont nem tudom, hogy nálunk egyáltalán forgalomban van-e? Madagaszkárra elég nehéz eljutni.
Talán a résteknős /Malacochersus tornieri/ következik, max 17 cm nagyságával. Ez is beszerezhető, ha drágán is.
Ezután következhet a kirgiz- /sztyeppi/ teknős /Testudo horsfieldii/, 20-22 cm, de állítólag sok köztük az ennél kisebb, 15 cm körüli példány.
Görögteknős /Testudo hermanni/ 18-25 cm /max 30 cm/, és a mór- /Testudo graeca/ ami kissé termetesebb. Ez utóbbi három faj kapható nálunk is.
A közönséges zsanérteknős /Kinixis belliana/ 25-30 cm-re nőhet meg.
A többi tudomásom szerint ezeknél nagyobbra nőhet.
Dióhéjban ennyi. Nem biztos, hogy valamelyik faj nem maradt ki a kisebbek közül.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 7)

Feltűnhetett, hogy a közönséges pézsmateknőst két rendszertani néven szerepeltettem.
A Sternotherus odoratus a régi rendszertani neve, sok helyen még így szerepeltetik, mikor a pézsmákat átsorolták az iszapteknősökhöz, a neve is változott, így lett Kinosternon odoratum. Ugyanígy a lapos pézsmateknős Kinosternon depressum, a kis pézsmateknős Kinosternon minor lett.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 7)

*ehrenbergererika* 

A heti kétszeri etetés elegendő.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 7)

*palma.palfi* 
Önállóan nem tudják gondozni! Egyes egyedek hajlamosak a harapásra, problémát okozhat. A viziteknősök szalmonellát terjeszthetnek. Nem vészes, de a kézmosás minden esetben ajánlott.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 7)

*Tsopy* 
Vélemények megoszlanak. Farkas-Sasvári szerint kedvező körülmények között 20-25 év.
Japi


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Március 7)

*knjaz* 
Igazuk volt, a teknősök nem társasági állatok. Egyedül is jól elvannak.
Japi


----------



## gepvarro (2013 Április 10)

Megtudná mondani valaki, hogy meddig él egy ékszerteknős? Össze-vissza infókat találok róla.


----------



## Japi1 (2013 Április 14)

Idézet Kovács Zsolt "A teknőstartás ABC-je c könyvéből:
_"Az ékszerteknősök várható élettartamáról megoszlanak a vélemények,a ma általános nézet szerint 75 évig is elélhetnek."_
Természetes környezetükből kiszakítva ez sokkal kevesebb lehet.
Japi


----------



## Sheliz (2014 Március 9)

Japi1 írta:


> Idézet Kovács Zsolt "A teknőstartás ABC-je c könyvéből:
> _"Az ékszerteknősök várható élettartamáról megoszlanak a vélemények,a ma általános nézet szerint 75 évig is elélhetnek."_
> Természetes környezetükből kiszakítva ez sokkal kevesebb lehet.
> Japi


Ha ilyeneket olvasok, mindig elszomorodom. Most 17 évesek a teknőceim, de még olyan jó lenne az a +58 év (ha megérném) Persze tudom, hogy náluk nem látványos az öregedés, de én megnéznék egy ilyen idős ékszerteknőst, mennyivel másabban néz ki, mint egy 20 éves fogságban tartott.


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

Finee.18 írta:


> jééé...nekem is volt egy ékszerteknősöm


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 19)

Sziasztok!Lehet hogy kapok egy ékszerteknőst!Fiút vagy lányt válasszak?Rengeteget olvastam róla,tartásáról,etetéséről...
Mennyi ideig lehet kivenni a akváriumából?Olyat is olvastam hogy lavórba kell etetni és ott ürít így nem kell olyan sokszor vizet cserélni,szóval megetetem a lavórba és mennyit kell várni míg ürít?? 


Bocsi hogy ennyi kérdésem van de azt szeretném hogy igazi kis páncélos barátom legyen és jól érezze magát!
Előre is köszi!


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 19)

Ja lenne még egy hogy rendezzem be a akváriumát?


----------



## Sheliz (2014 Május 19)

Szia!
Nekem 2 fiú van, nincs velük semmi probléma (feltéve, ha külön vannak). Azzal számolj, hogy általban a nyőstények nagyobbak. Nem mértem soha az időt mennyi ideig lehet őket kint tartani. Ha van erkélyed vagy kis elkerített részed a kerben, akkor javaslom tegyél ki neki egy kis tálat, amibe könnyedén be tud mászni és ki tud jönni. Így meg van oldva az itatás és a fürdés is. Én fél órát szoktam az etető aquáriúmban tartani őket. Nem is szívesen hagyom ott őket tovább a maradékok között, egyrészt mert evés után az enyémek alszanak, másrészt csak másnap hajnalban ürítenek először. És kérlek hallal etesd! Ne dőlj be a tápoknak. Attól csak pukiznak és hígat csinálnak. 
Az aquaterrárium ne legyen huzatban, részben legyen letakarva, télen a szellőztetés közben teljesen. Nem árt, ha van bent egy szűrő, de olyan, amit nem tud szétkapni, egy fűtő, egy kiülő, amin kényelmesen el tud terpeszkedni és egy jó lámpa sem árt. Én az ExoTerra termékcsaládot javaslom, nekem ez vállt be.


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 19)

Sheliz írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem 2 fiú van, nincs velük semmi probléma (feltéve, ha külön vannak). Azzal számolj, hogy általban a nyőstények nagyobbak. Nem mértem soha az időt mennyi ideig lehet őket kint tartani. Ha van erkélyed vagy kis elkerített részed a kerben, akkor javaslom tegyél ki neki egy kis tálat, amibe könnyedén be tud mászni és ki tud jönni. Így meg van oldva az itatás és a fürdés is. Én fél órát szoktam az etető aquáriúmban tartani őket. Nem is szívesen hagyom ott őket tovább a maradékok között, egyrészt mert evés után az enyémek alszanak, másrészt csak másnap hajnalban ürítenek először. És kérlek hallal etesd! Ne dőlj be a tápoknak. Attól csak pukiznak és hígat csinálnak.
> Az aquaterrárium ne legyen huzatban, részben legyen letakarva, télen a szellőztetés közben teljesen. Nem árt, ha van bent egy szűrő, de olyan, amit nem tud szétkapni, egy fűtő, egy kiülő, amin kényelmesen el tud terpeszkedni és egy jó lámpa sem árt. Én az ExoTerra termékcsaládot javaslom, nekem ez vállt be.



Köszi! Igen én is olvastam hogy a nőstények nagyobbak.Szerintem én fiút szeretnék!A fagyasztott hal az jó?(persze azok a picik)
Kertes házam van szóval bőven lesz helye,de van 2 kutyám szóval a tekit az akváriumban szeretném több ideig tartani,de amíg itthon vagyok addig szeretném a hozzászokna az emberekhez,főleg hozzám,azt szeretném hogy igazi kis barátom legyen!Megnézem az ExoTerra-t biztos jó lesz!

Mi a nevük a teknőseidnek?Lehetne még egy kérdésem: hogy szállítottad haza őket?Előre is köszi: tekike8


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 20)

Megvan a tekim!!Tóbiás lett a neve,csak nem tudom,mert még pici,hogy milyen nemű?


----------



## Japi1 (2014 Május 22)

tekike8 írta:


> Megvan a tekim!!Tóbiás lett a neve,csak nem tudom,mert még pici,hogy milyen nemű?


Helló *tekike8*!
Gratulálok a tekidhez. Az ékszerteknősök nemét csak az ivarérettség előtti időben lehet egyértelműen megállapítani. Nem tudom, milyen tekid van. Mo-n egy időben a vörösfülü ékszerteknős terjedt el /Trachemys scripta elegans/. Mivel arrogáns állat, veszélyezteti az őshonos mocsári teknősök életterét, ezért behozatalát tiltják /Európai szinten/. Helyette a sárgafülü ékszerteknős /Trachemys scripta scripta/ forgalmazása került előtérbe. Ugyanakkor a vörösfülü hazai tenyészetekből még megvásárolható. Ékszerteknősöknek több faja is van, a vörösfülü is 16 alfaj egyike. Feltételezem, hogy vagy vörös-, vagy sárgafülü ékszerteknősöd van. Itt a hímek a kisebbek, 15-18 cm, a nőstények 25-28 cm nagyra nőhetnek meg. A hímek az ivarérettséget 9-12 cm nagysággal 2-5 éves korukban érhetik el, míg a nőstények 15-19 cm páncélhosszal 4-7 évesen ivarérettek. A nemek megállapításával még várni kell, ha a mérete kicsi marad, feltehetően hím. A hímek melső lábán a karmok jelentősen megnőnek, farkuk vastagabb, hosszú. Nagyobb esély van arra, hogy nőstény példányod van, mivel a keltetett állatok 70-80%-a nőstény. Ez a keltetési hőmérséklet következménye, magasabb átlaghőmérsékleten inkább nőstények, alacsonyabban hímek kelnek ki. A keltetőgép hőmérséklete állandó lehet, a természetben ez nincs biztosítva.
Kicsit bőre sikerült, egyelőre ennyi.
Japi


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

nekem egy terráriumom van pár gekkoval


----------

